# tummy feels really bruised at 37 weeks



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I hope you're ok. i will apologise now as this might be a long one but really hoping you might be able to help....

I woke up today at 5:30am with really strong cramps that were coming in waves but seemed to spread across my tummy from the bottom right side of my tummy (very low down) after an hour i called the labour ward who advised to take a bath and see if they continued. They eased up in the bath but whenever i moved my right side it was really sore up the right side of my tummy and this continued once i was out the bath too. it was really hard to walk, move etc but the cramps were not in waves anymore and it was just a constant cramp up my right side that would spread across my tummy. I called my midwife at 9:30 and she told me to go to the labour ward so i have been in there until 4pm today and me and the baby were monitored twice and i was given 2x co-codamol at 2pm after the consultant came to see me. 

The right side of my tummy is very sore to touch - from my pubic area right up to the top - and the co-codamol helped ease this so that i could stand up right more easily and walk about but it still hasnt taken the pain away and it is still uncomfortable now. Im really confused as to why i have this constant cramp and ache as i haven't got any contractions and i think the labour ward checked for a urine infection while i was in there. It hurts even more if the baby kicks or moves over to that side so it seems like it has been bruised somehow?? It is also very tender to touch and the consultant had to be really gentle when feeling my tummy on that side. After the co-codamol it was still tender but was bearable to be touched. Do you have any suggestions as to what this could be as i am worried that it might hurt the baby? my placenta is on my right side in the middle but i havent had any bleeding or anything at all so really confused and at the labour ward they just seemed to pass it off as "one of those things" once they had made sure the baby's heart rate etc was fine and once they had done there checks on me.

I am getting induced on Tuesday for a mixed connective tissue condition i have so i haven't got long to go now, but i just want to make sure that the baby will be ok if i continue to have this cramp until then?

Sorry again for such a long message but im just really confused and want to do the best for the baby.

Thank you in advance for any help you can give   

Jenny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure what it could be apart from your body moving your baby into a better position for labour, and it's left you a bit bruised. It doesnt sound like anything that will affect the baby, but keep am eye on movements and if you notice any change in them, or the pain becomes worse, ring the hospital again,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me   

Its still a little sore today at times but so so so much better than yesterday and i can walk about properly now which is nice! Babys movements still seem fine and he/she is nice and active, so im hoping it is like you say about the baby changing position or maybe that id pulled a tummy muscle or something. fingers crossed it will have gone completely by tomorrow   

Thanks again for always helping us ladies so quickly   

Jenny x


----------

